# The Samsung 14" Transparent OLED Laptop at CES



## billy76 (Aug 23, 2009)

More actual photos and a video here. http://www.oled-display.net/video-about-the-world-first-14-inch-transparent-oled-notebook
The transparent OLED laptop from CES that got everyone talking about it. Pretty cool since it reminds me of CSI! :up::up::up:
I'm not sure how anyone can work using the laptop without any distractions though.. What do you guys think?


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

That is really neat, but I agree how in the world can you concentrate on what you are doing lol.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The real question is WHY?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

It would make a great Automobile windshield, Not!

.


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

Mumbodog said:


> It would make a great Automobile windshield, Not!
> 
> .


lol millions of drivers browsing the internet while driving.... 

Cell phones are bad enough...


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I like this thing Samsung has

imagine a cell phone thats as flat as a card and bends


----------



## misterchowder (Dec 31, 2009)

that's quite a cool idea. not too practical, but still cool.


----------

